# Kobe Decision Coming Soon (Tonight?)



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We might know in a couple of hours what he'll be doing. Who else is getting really nervous and anxious to hear his decision?:uhoh:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

I was excited to hear that he would talk to both teams tonight..

Now I'm starting to get nervous. 
He can sign as early as 9:00 PM pacific time tomorrow. I hope we learn of his decision tonight.

I like how you changed 2014 to 2008 in your sig BTW.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> I was excited to hear that he would talk to both teams tonight..
> 
> Now I'm starting to get nervous.
> ...


Haha, yeah. I looked at my signature a few hours ago and thought, "**** this. I'm not waiting until 2014. 2008 it is!":yes: 

It's almost 9:00pm and still no word that they're even talking. Maybe a decision won't come until tomorrow?


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

How long does he have to decide? He can wait all summer if he wants, right?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> How long does he have to decide? He can wait all summer if he wants, right?


Yes, but he is meeting with the two teams tonight and there is talk of him making his decision tonight. It would then probably be leaked out by someone and an insider like David Aldridge would hear about it, his official decision would then become public tomorrow. That's what was implied by an earlier post.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

What if he signs with the Clips? Is it too late for the Lakers to pull out of the Shaq trade?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> What if he signs with the Clips? Is it too late for the Lakers to pull out of the Shaq trade?


No, it's not too late. Nothing is official yet. However, I'd expect them to do it anyways.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

We'll see.. Cmon Kobe make the right choice.. Whatever that may be


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Kobe, just say :no: to Donald Sterling.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Well, they just said on the SCSR that the Lakers have confirmed that they had a meeting with Kobe Bryant earlier this evening. As for the Clippers, they once again didn't confirm or deny the reports.

Still no news, so I can only assume that he still has not made his final decision.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> Kobe, just say :no: to Donald Sterling.


isnt that the truth


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

If Kobe leaves, and Shaq is traded do the lakers have enough cap space to sign K-Mart? Would the lakers acutally go after him if he still hasnt signed?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>osman</b>!
> If Kobe leaves, and Shaq is traded do the lakers have enough cap space to sign K-Mart? Would the lakers acutally go after him if he still hasnt signed?


No, we're still over the cap.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Why does everyone say that Kobe is the reason that Shaq is being traded. Shaq forced the trade not Kobe! 
The guy to blame is Mitch for hurting Shaq's feelings.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> Kobe, just say :no: to Donald Sterling.


Oh come on Kobe. Just do it. Everyone's doin' it! Live a little why dont ya.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> 
> Oh come on Kobe. Just do it. Everyone's doin' it! Live a little why dont ya.


:greatjob:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I have sports 690 / 1150 on @ work. I will let you know if there is any development.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

ON ESPN.com, it says that last night he left both teams with the impression that he would choose them. He is expected to make his decision by 9:01pm PT.:uhoh:


----------



## Limee (Jun 2, 2003)

Anybody think he may drag it out even longer?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> ON ESPN.com, it says that last night he left both teams with the impression that he would choose them. He is expected to make his decision by 9:01pm PT.:uhoh:


the same time shaq trade will start to go through.....coincidence?


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Limee</b>!
> Anybody think he may drag it out even longer?


Did he agree to make his decision before the Shaq trade?
cause then it would give Buss some time to reconsider. Shaq will never be a disgruntled employee or walk out next season for 3 reasons.
1, he's on the last year of his contract.
2, he needs to prove he still got it to get resigned.
3, he will never forfeit 15 million dollars (drop from 30 to 15). he loves $$ too much.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Kobe's got all the $$$$ he needs, if we wants to WIN, he should choose the CLIPPERS!!! At least they have Brand, Maggette, and a promising young guy like C.Kaman.... the Lakers wont have anyone except L.Odom (assuming Payton leaves too)... and the Clipps have entertained Kobe's request of playing a few games in Anaheim, the Lakers wont even consider that (too far for the celeb's to drive  )

GO CLIPPERS!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Yeh My Money Is On The Clippers To Win The Title This Year Too


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> Yeh My Money Is On The Clippers To Win The Title This Year Too


Did I say anything about winning the title?? NOPE!!

The Clippers w/ Kobe would have a better record than the Lakers w/ Kobe.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Sure About That?


 

But Honestly, Just Say :no: To Donald Sterling


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

YUP.

Clippers starting five:

C - Kaman
PF - Brand
SF - Maggette
SG - Kobe
PG - Livingston

Lakers starting five:
C - B.Grant??
PF - Medvedenko
SF - Odom
SG - Kobe
PG - ??? (Fisher & Payton leave)

Even if Payton or Fisher stay w/ the Lakers... its seems pretty obvious (IMO) which team has the better roster.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> Kobe's got all the $$$$ he needs, if we wants to WIN, he should choose the CLIPPERS!!! At least they have Brand, Maggette, and a promising young guy like C.Kaman.... the Lakers wont have anyone except L.Odom (assuming Payton leaves too)... and the Clipps have entertained Kobe's request of playing a few games in Anaheim, the Lakers wont even consider that (too far for the celeb's to drive  )
> 
> GO CLIPPERS!!!!


do the clippers have enough cap to resign corey? i was under the ompression that they won't match (maybe unless kobe says he's staying with the lakers).

that makes odom butler and grant a better cast than what the clippers have to offer... kaman and brand?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> 
> 
> do the clippers have enough cap to resign corey? i was under the ompression that they won't match (maybe unless kobe says he's staying with the lakers).
> ...


Corey is UNDER contract!! Your thinking of Q.Richardson.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> 
> 
> do the clippers have enough cap to resign corey? i was under the ompression that they won't match (maybe unless kobe says he's staying with the lakers).


I doubt it's that much of an issue, since Maggette's _not_ a free agent.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> 
> 
> Corey is UNDER contract!! Your thinking of Q.Richardson.


Who Is About To Sign With PHX I Might Add


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> Who Is About To Sign With PHX I Might Add


Your point being???

If the Clipps get Kobe, they dont need to re-sign Q... if Kobe chooses the Lakers, then the Clipps will match the Suns offer and keep Q... either way, the Clipps could give the Lakers a run for their money as the best team in LA, but without Kobe, the Lakers dont stand a chance vs the Clipps.

As a HUGE L.Odom fan, its gonna hurt seeing him in a Laker uniform. :heart:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Doesnt Matter Your Still Losing A 17.2 PPG Game Guy, And Preching That Your Hopeful That Your Gonna Get A Guy, That Has Said He Has Not Made Up His Mind Yet, What Happens If You Dont Get Kobe???? And The Fact Is That The Only True #2 The Clippers Have Signed Is Eddie House and maybe Dooling


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Buddy, lay off the swine!!

If the Clipps get KOBE, it wont matter that they lose Q!!!
If the Clipps dont get KOBE, they will match the Suns offer and keep Q.

What dont you understand????


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> Doesnt Matter Your Still Losing A 17.2 PPG Game Guy, And Preching That Your Hopeful That Your Gonna Get A Guy, That Has Said He Has Not Made Up His Mind Yet, What Happens If You Dont Get Kobe???? And The Fact Is That The Only True #2 The Clippers Have Signed Is Eddie House


Then they match Q if they want him. If they don't want him, they don't match him.

Is it that hard?

It's not like the Clippers have ever been about winning anyway, so what difference does it make what they do if they don't get Kobe. If they lose out on Kobe, then they'll just be the same cost-nervous Clips they've always been.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The Part On Espn Where It Says


> Clippers free-agent G Quentin Richardson agreed to a six-year, $48 million deal with the Suns.


not saying they wont match it im just saying


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Answer me this!

What roster would you rather have??

Kaman, Brand, Maggette, Kobe, and Livingston
or
B.Grant, Medvedenko, Odom, Kobe, and ????

if Kobe chooses the Lakers, I still think the Clipps have the better starting 5.

Kaman, Brand, Maggette, Richardson, and Livingston.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> The Part On Espn Where It Says


You must not know much about the NBA... because the CLIPPERS can MATCH that offer and keep Q... he is a RESTRICTED FREE AGENT... if he signs with the Suns, the Clippers have 15 days to match the offer.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Yo What Did I Put Underthat?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> Yo What Did I Put Underthat?


Your *edited*... stick to baseball!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> YUP.
> 
> Clippers starting five:
> ...


You're forgetting about Caron Butler, and the Lakers have a winning coach, a winning organization, and they will make a point to go and sign someone in FA who can help them win.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> Answer me this!
> 
> What roster would you rather have??
> ...


None of that matters, one is the Clippers and the other is the Lakers.

To start the 93-94 season you had-

Roberts, Norman, Manning, Harper, Mark Jackson and Loy Vaught, Bo Outlaw and Gary Grant off the bench

Lakers had

Van Exel, Peeler, Lynch, Cambell, Divac with Worthy and Threatt being the only decent bench players

Clippers have only made the playoffs one time since, Manning, Harper, Outlaw and Norman bolted the first chance they got and Jackson was dumped for Pike and Pooh and we all know what the Lakers did.

The only reason Brand and Maggette are Clipps now is because they were too impatient to accept qualifying offers.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> 
> 
> Your *edited*... stick to baseball!!!


You're a *edited*...read what he said.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> Yo What Did I Put Underthat?


You seemed pretty sure that Richardson was gone about 15 minutes ago.



> Who Is About To Sign With PHX I Might Add


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> You're forgetting about Caron Butler, and the Lakers have a winning coach, a winning organization, and they will make a point to go and sign someone in FA who can help them win.


What FA's are left to sign???


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> You seemed pretty sure that Richardson was gone about 15 minutes ago.


Because On ESPN It said He Had Agreed To Their Contract, Now LAC Has to match them or let him sign


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> You seemed pretty sure that Richardson was gone about 15 minutes ago.


He said that QRich is about to sign with Phoenix. Are you going to debate that? Richardson is going to sign an offer sheet with the Suns.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> 
> Because On ESPN It said He Had Agreed To There Contract, Now LAC Has to match them or let him sign


That is correct.
The Clippers have said that they will match the offer IF they dont get Kobe... so either way, they will have either the best SG in the league, or a pretty damn good one with Richardson... either way, they'll beat the Lakers.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> 
> 
> What FA's are left to sign???


Dampier, Flopper, there are some other big guys too. I'm not saying the Lakers will get Dampier, but if there isn't a sign-and-trade, they have the same chance of getting him as everybody else.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe is the common denominator if he stays in LA you'd have to be smoking something to think the Clippers had a better 5 then the Lakers even if the Lakers started.

pg-Kobe
sg-Butler
sf-odom
pf-Grant'
C Douthit

Lakers team would be still better on the strength of how much better Kobe is than anyone in the Clippers line-up not even mentioning the fact that odom is better also than most everyone in that Clipper line-up also including Brand. 

Who has never played on a team thats won anything in either conference, good stats guy though.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Dampier, Flopper, there are some other big guys too. I'm not saying the Lakers will get Dampier, but if there isn't a sign-and-trade, they have the same chance of getting him as everybody else.


Divac?? He's worthless.
Dampier would be a VERY GOOD pick up for the Lakers, especially if Kobe stays.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> 
> Because On ESPN It said He Had Agreed To Their Contract, Now LAC Has to match them or let him sign


So you _weren't_ implying that you though Q was likely going to be a Sun next year?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> odom is better also than most everyone in that Clipper line-up also including Brand.


NO WAY!!!
Odom is good, but not as good as Brand... and Brand is more consistent of a scorer.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> So you _weren't_ implying that you though Q was likely going to be a Sun next year?



It All Depends On Kobe


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

What would the Lakers do if Kobe chooses the Clippers??
Do you think that could really happen?? (even though the media makes us believe its a possibility)

Without Kobe, the Lakers wont make the playoffs, IMO.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> Without Kobe, the Lakers wont make the playoffs, IMO.


No, really? But guess what, it would be........

LOTTERY TIME!!! 

(Cue for Polko music)

NEMANJA! NEMANJA! NEMANJA!

:banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> No, really? But guess what, it would be........
> ...


ha ha!!

Even if Kobe chooses the Lakers, they still could be headed for the LOTTERY, if Kobe is in PRISON!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> 
> 
> ha ha!!
> ...


Who needs Kobe when you've got NEMANJA and SASHA?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Tomorrow's a HUGE day for Laker fans!

CLIPPERS!!!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> 
> 
> NO WAY!!!
> Odom is good, but not as good as Brand... and Brand is more consistent of a scorer.


Odom I think is clearly more talented than Brand. He has more skills. In regards to scoring Odom I'm certain could outscore Brand if thats all he wanted to do but his game is more diverse. I think shot blocking and toughness on the interior favor brand but he never translates that to winning.

I think Odom is better and with hard work could become one of the best players in the league he's that talented. Brand is what he is a good player undersized defensively who is a max player with role player talent. 

Odom has max player ability and still young enough to realize all his potential if he gets the mental part together. 

I don't see Brand getting much better,


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> 
> 
> ha ha!!
> ...


Little more basketball alot less Beer.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

NVM


----------



## Derelict (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> Odom I think is clearly more talented than Brand. He has more skills. In regards to scoring Odom I'm certain could outscore Brand if thats all he wanted to do but his game is more diverse. I think shot blocking and toughness on the interior favor brand but he never translates that to winning.


Odom was losing just as much as Brand was his first 4 years. Artest, Trenton Hassel, Brad Miller, Piatkowski,Maurice Taylor and Troy Hudson(all former bulls and clippers) are all on winning teams, does that mean that they're winners now too like Odom and that has only to do with their skills as players and is not a product of the team they currently play for?

Odom may be more talented(not more skilled at the 4) than Brand but in talking about who is better as a starting 5 unit, if brand is at power forward and odom is at power forward who is going to put up better numbers? 



> Odom I think is clearly more talented than Brand. He has more skills. In regards to scoring Odom I'm certain could outscore Brand if thats all he wanted to do but his game is more diverse.


Odom's game is more diverse, but Brand plays like a true power forward. Odom is a small forward who played power forward this season. Brand played better at power forward this season than Odom. The question would be is Odom a better small forward then Brand is a power forward? That's if the Lakers put him at small forward this season.


> I think Odom is better and with hard work could become one of the best players in the league he's that talented. Brand is what he is a good player undersized defensively who is a max player with role player talent.


Odom has great potential, but after 5 seasons in the league and now looking like he's going to be second option to Kobe what category would the big jumps in stats be?

Saying Brand has role player talent is one thing, but leaving out that he's never put up role player stats and making him seem like a role player getting max dollars is careless.


----------

